# Wie erstelle ich eine "Sed Card"



## u2bono (5. Dezember 2002)

hallo an alle!
ich habe fotos in verschiedenen größen auf dem pc gespeichert und möchte die nun über photoshop 6 in eine sed card verwandeln so wie diese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wie bekomme ich meine fotos in eine reihe und in einer größe??
bei mir verzerren sich die bilder!

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Dezember 2002)

mach eine feste größe,
in die jedes der bilder passt und schneide alle bilder
auf die größe zurecht. dann aneinander damit und fertig


----------



## u2bono (5. Dezember 2002)

sorry,
kannste das mal für ganz doofe genauer erklären?! wär echt super!
danke


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Dezember 2002)

beispiel

° mach ein neues bild, größe 300x700
°° öffne deine bilder die in die sedcard sollen
°°° ziehe alle bilder in das "layout" (in °)
°°°° positionier die bilder so, das sie die gefallen und gut gescnitten werden
°°°°° schneide die bilder auf die grösse zurecht und stell in der arbeitsflächen grösse das x-fach ein, x in dem fall die anzahl der bilder. die höhe kannst du auch gleich erhöhen um noch text rein zu bringen

wie gesagt, ist ein kleines beispiel, gibt sicherlich noch andere, vielleicht auch leichtere methoden


mfg


----------



## sam (5. Dezember 2002)

wie wärs mit shift-drücken während des transformierens?


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Dezember 2002)

dann wären die bilder zwar in den proportionen gleich aber die größe würde vareieren


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

also - fangen wir mal mit der richtigen Größe Deiner Bilder an ...

Zuerst einmal solltest Du das erste Foto öffnen und mit 
Hilfe von "ALT+i" => "g" auf die richtige Größe bringen
(z.B. 800 x 600). Achte darauf, dass in dem Kästchen
"[x] Proportionen beibehalten" ein Hacken drin ist ...

Dies tust Du bei all Deinen Bildern...

Nachdem Du nun sämtliche Deiner Fotos auf diese Größe
gebracht hast erstelle nun mit "ALT+d" => "n" eine neue
Setcartvorlage... hier solltest Du in dem erscheinenden
Fenster die Größe Deiner Setcart angeben ... Achte darauf,
dass Du die Auflösung nicht zu gering wählst ... min 300 dpi
sollten es sein, damit sie beim Druck hinterher ein gutes
Ergebnis erzielt ... und der Modus "CMYK" sollte gewählt werden.

In diesem neu erstellten "Setcarttemplate" erstellst Du nun
eine Hilfslinie, die Dir beim exakten Ausrichten der Fotos
behilflich sein soll ... Dazu drückst Du erst einmal "STRG+r"
um das Lineal einzublenden und danach drückst Du auf "v"
um das (Verschieben-Werkzeug" auszuwählen. Nun klickst
Du mit der linken Maustaste auf das Lineal und ziehst bei
gedrückter Maustasten die Hilfslinien an die richtige Stelle,
an der sich auch hinterher die Bilder orientieren sollen bzw.
werden ...

Anschließend klickst Du in eines der eben auf die richtige
Größe gebrachten Bilder und ziehst diese per drag & drop
in Dein Setcarttemplate ... Dort positionierst Du dieses Bild
an der Hilfslinie ... Achte darauf, dass Du unter "Ansicht" =>
"Ausrichten an" => "Hilfslinien" aktiviert hast ...

So verfährst Du auch bei den übrigen Bildern ...

Abschließend fügst Du noch den Text hinzu und was Dir
sonst noch wichtig erscheint...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


N.S.: Ich erstelle Dir gern eine professionelle Setcart für 700€ ...


----------



## u2bono (5. Dezember 2002)

@ Mythos007:
ich bekomme einfach keine einheitliche größe hin! die bilder sind unterschiedlich groß eingescannt, mal als din5, mal als din4!!! gibt es da keinen anderen trick?
ist das angebot incl. druck?


----------



## g-zus (5. Dezember 2002)

lol

wie wärs mit handbuch von PS lesen? 
hm, einfach mal paar tuts lesen.

ansonsten kleiner tipp:

Bearbeiten>Transformieren>Skalieren


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Dezember 2002)

natürlich geht es auch über "STRG+t" jedoch wird
dadurch das Bild verzerrt werden, da es unmöglich
ist ein Querformat in ein Hochformat ohne Verzerrungen
umzuwandeln ... (ist wie beim Fernseher - wenn du da
von 16:9 auf normal umstellst, dann wird das Bild
auch verzerrt) 

Es ginge nur indem Du die Person ausschneidest und
auf einen anderen Hintergrund setzst ...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Dezember 2002)

Mit SmallB's Lösung geht es doch auch prima - wo ist da das Problem?

Schick mir die Bilder mal nur zum schauen, ob das wirklich ein Problem ist:
bubibohnensack@tutorials.de


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Dezember 2002)

Bringe deine Bilder für die Sed-Card einfach mit dem Freistellungstool und fest eingegebenen Maßen auf eine einheitliche Größe...


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Dezember 2002)

gute idee das ^^^


----------



## u2bono (6. Dezember 2002)

wow.....es jeeeht!!!!
super vielen dank, für eure hilfe...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. Dezember 2002)

könnt ihr einem doofi wie mir mal erklären was "Sed Card" bedeutet?


----------



## u2bono (6. Dezember 2002)

die sed-card ist die "bewerbungsmappe" für models wie du oben sehen kannst!


----------



## g-zus (6. Dezember 2002)

ahhh
jetzt weiss ich das auch! 

einfach paar zusammengestellte pics ...h3h3


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. Dezember 2002)

und was heisst "Sed" ausformuliert?

p.s. wer "sozialistische einheitspartei deutschlands" antwortet wir mit wattebällchen totgeworfen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Dezember 2002)

> Ob es nun Sedcard oder Setcard heißt, weiß heute keiner mehr so genau, die einen behaupten ein gewisser Sed habe sie erfunden, die anderen leiten den Begriff vom englischen to set oder dem Aufnahmeset ab...



Quelle: http://www.menarc.de/setcard/setcard8.html



> Sed-Cards, auch Compcards, sind das wichtigste Werbemittel, das Fotomodellen zur Anpreisung ihrer Tätigkeit zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Der Name geht zurück auf die britische Agentur Parker-Sed, deren Inhaber Sebastian Sed in den 60er Jahren die Karten erfunden hat, um ein standardisiertes Mittel zur Modelauswahl zu erhalten. Die Agentur operierte als eine der ersten weltweit mit Filialen unter anderem in Hamburg und New York
> 
> Sed-Cards sind heute in allen Agenturen weltweit das Organisations- und Arbeitsmittel der Wahl.



Quelle: http://www.photoquack.de/tutorials/dsedcard.htm


Du brauchst nur :denken: und  in diesem Falle mit Google


----------



## g-zus (6. Dezember 2002)

naja, das sind ja jetzt nicht gerade fragen, die mich so brennend interessieren, dass ich meine zeit dafür aufopfere! 

nicht, dass deine nicht wertvoll is! 
aber ich werd schon nicht depressiv sterben, nur weil ich das jetzt nicht weiss... h3h3

aber trotzdem mal ne interessante nebeninfo! ;-)


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (7. Dezember 2002)

@cutti
ich bin durchaus in der lage zu :denken: und zu  , ich wollt nur etwas konversation pflegen 

p.s. thx for info


----------

